# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  Z3X  Jtag  v1.0.24.0

## gsm_bouali

Z3X  Jtag  v1.0.24.0     *Updates in 1.0.24.0 Internal Prerelease Build :    
Added:
- support Samsung GT-I9003 (Read/Write/EasyRepair)* *- support Samsung SGH-T959* *(Read/Write/EasyRepair)* *- support Samsung SGH-i500* *(Read/Write/EasyRepair)* *- support Samsung GT-S5830* *(Read/Write/EasyRepair)* *- support HTC MAGIC* *(Read/Write/EasyRepair)**
- support LG CT810* *(Read/Write/EasyRepair)* *- support Sony X10A* *(Read/Write/EasyRepair)     Easier box update on first start  Added Full support for QSC6010
    Light changes in software UI  Updates in 1.0.23.0 : 
    Fixed critical bugs with Firmware Update
 - support Samsung SCH-I500 (Read/Write NAND)*   *p.S. are you ready for release?
 who know? may be today or tomorow or after tomorow. *  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

